# Are sensors more likely to be individuals of faith?



## k3vin (Feb 13, 2012)

Forgive any potential ignorance here ..

But I suppose before I get into my spiel, I'd like to ask you fine people, what is your opinion regarding 
spirituality, religion, etc ?

I've had the fleeting thought as to why people are spiritually/religious-centered lately?

My hypothesis is that "spiritual awareness" or "enlightenment" is merely a "sensory high" which, under it's 
influence, one infers that the experience indeed originated from an non-ephemeral entity ..

According to my logic, it makes sense ... given that individuals just "believe" as part of their biological make up ..
one does not think about the process about believing or believing

It affects an individual, through sensory processes, and it either felt, or not felt .. nothing more, nothing less ..
as to why it is not something which is not easily put on the table and thus "belief" is not subject to analysis/debate . 

So yeah, what say you, audience - any validity to this assertion?


----------



## AvocatInTraining (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm a Muslim but I guess a Sensor is more likely to believe just for the sake of it, they are more likely to have 'blind' faith, especially SFs. I was brought up a Muslim but ever since I was small I questioned it, every time I did I'd look for information, or watch my favourite scholar Dr Zakir Naik and it helped me to understand, studying phliosophy helped my faith in God and Islam get stronger, through thinking I truly embraced my faith. NT helped me understand my religion more.


----------



## boblikesoup (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes, sensors are more likely to be people of faith. So are feelers.

I did a poll and NT's were overwhelmingly "agnostic/atheist" compared to every other quadrant.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I know a lot of NT Christians but I guess you're bound to meet them when you go to church every Sunday. My pastor is INTP (I think) and I know an ENTP and INFP pastor as well. These are people who went to seminary and studied the Bible in detail. So intuitives may be more likely to question but they also are more likely to go out and find answers. For some, this leads them away from religion. For others, it leads them closer to them. I will say that sensors are more likely to have blind faith but intuitives are more likely to have a lot of knowledge about their beliefs and a good logical or emotional reason for choosing a religion.

Being a Christian myself, I questioned many things and got a lot of answers. I go on the internet with my questions and seek out answers that go along with my faith. Blind faith actually bugs me a lot because I think people should question what they believe and seek out answers. But if you're happy believing something without questioning it, that's fine for you.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Everyone is equally likely to feel afraid and seek an answer to that fear. The question is whether they can follow a given set of rules based on those answers, or if they will be continuously seeking new and more complex answers. This is why many NTs have a very complicated relationship to religion, while SF types find it easier to follow a well-defined faith.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

You phrased your title wrong, but it's OK i'll help you out. The question should be : Are sensors more likely to be stupid? There. No need to thank me.


----------



## k3vin (Feb 13, 2012)

DiamondDays said:


> You phrased your title wrong, but it's OK i'll help you out. The question should be : Are sensors more likely to be stupid? There. No need to thank me.


lol, thanks for the peer review!

I was thinking today by likening it to liking something .. you like cake .. cause you like cake .. it "tastes" good and you prefer it, so you keep eating it .. same w. religion


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

k3vin said:


> lol, thanks for the peer review!
> 
> I was thinking today by likening it to liking something .. you like cake .. cause you like cake .. it "tastes" good and you prefer it, so you keep eating it .. same w. religion


Except religion gives you cancer of the soul. Cake only makes you fat.


----------



## Iridescent (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm an ISTP, and an agnostic atheist. At Christmas Eve one year, my ISTJ uncle told me that it was my duty to read the bible, because I was the youngest and it was tradition, because everyone else did it.

Here's a summary of what happened for the couple of days before/on the Christmas Eve in question.

My ISTJ uncle continued to taunt me about it every day. I continued to tell him that I wasn't going to do it. My ENTP cousin taunted me as well, but less seriously, and on the night, thought it'd be a funny idea to come into the room I had been sleeping in throughout the holiday, dressed as a priest. (I almost pissed myself laughing.) My ENFP cousin kept indirectly telling me to just read it because it'd be easier for all the arguments to just end. My INTP cousin didn't seem to give a shit and stayed out of it. My ENTJ aunt seemed to respect my beliefs, or lack of them, but didn't care too much either. My ISFJ grandmother didn't know what to do, she seemed to want me to just listen to the ISTJ, but also at the same time, tell him to stop trying to convince me to do something it was obvious I wasn't going to do. My ESFJ mother eventually stepped in and told the ISTJ that enough was enough.

You might notice that you wouldn't match up half of those types to the stance they took, the behavior that they displayed. But they're not types. They're people. People are affected much more by nurture than nature.

There are more Sensors in this world than Intuitives. There are more Theists in this world than Atheists.

That doesn't mean that the two statistics listed above correlate at all.

If type does affect religious views at all, I'd be willing to believe that SJs are slightly more likely to be religious (And also NPs, but something innate generally stops them for becoming so.); they trust their sixth sense because of their Ne/Si combo. 

SJs tend to believe in tradition, not because they want to fit in (Fe influence), or they want to lead (Te influence), but because they pick up the flag when the person ahead of them drops it. It's instinctive to them and foreign to everyone else, and even more importantly, it's the strongest, most tenacious form of loyalty that exists. It's the ability to recognise that the lone wolf doesn't survive and the group does. It's the ability to say; forget my innate need to feel like an individual, because that's a pointless lie. I'm a cog in the machine and so is every single organism which ever stepped foot on this earth. 

But that means that the majority of SJs believe what others tell them, especially in their earlier stages of development, (A time when everyone's thoughts are comparable to putty.), because they tend to trust what the majority thinks. Why? Because it's logical to assume that more people are right about something than wrong, especially if those who are right, in their eyes, have had similar viewpoints on past issues as they did.

And NPs, due to Ne, create theories. And what you have to remember is that a theory is not real. A theory is a piece of precisely estimated guesswork, formed from observation. It stays as pure guesswork until it is tested and it is found to be fact.

And it takes many a theory and many a test to find the few facts that provide any practical use at all.

Meaning that they do believe bullshit, but bullshit that they have logically deduced for themselves. Which they generally keep to themselves until it has progressed into fact.

And thankfully, NP bullshit isn't usually based around religion, but science and art and advancing the world for the better.

But SJs see that as pointless. Because SJs naturally value survival. So the majority of people affiliated with the two will always be warring factions as such. Much like SPs and NJs, but in a different way.

NOTE: All of the above was indeed a theory which has no practical use at all. Oh, the irony.


----------



## MountainTopView (Mar 3, 2013)

hello,

Yeah I've been thinking about this theory myself. My idea is that sensors are less inclined to grasp abstract concepts, thus have difficulty and uneasiness in the thought that anything is possible. Not to say people of faith are scared of what may hold for them when they die nor am I looking down upon someone of faith, but I find the sensors are less aware of the limitless possibilities the universe may hold. 

Personally, I think are minds are just simply unable to comprehend the complexity of the universe and there is no use even to argue one way or another lol!


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

ISTP/Agnostic Existentialist/Absurdist. Need more be said?


----------



## Yellowbird (Mar 6, 2012)

I know ENTPs/INTPs are more inclined to be irreligious than any other type. INFPs/ENFPs tend to be more nihilistic.

I think NJ's can be religious for the sake of stability, and I think religion gives some people the feeling of stability. I know a few deeply religious INFJs, ENTJs, INTJs, and ENFJs. But I also know a few INFJs, ENTJs, INTJs, and ENFJs who are not religious.

I think S's are more likely to be religious because they're more practical and have a tendency to "go-with-the-flow" with how they were raised (assuming they were raised in a religious household). I believe they'd be less likely to ponder on the possibility of there actually not being a God. Additionally, I think SJ's are more prone to being religious than any other type based on my personal analysis and speculation.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I am an ENTP and went to Catholic school until 6th grade (thankfully went to public school for 7-12th grades). I am also a 7w6 and at first the "holy plan" (I guess there's a pun there) made perfect sense. Then I saw how screwed up the ideology was and how stuff was basically made up on the spot and I became completely disillusioned with pretty much everything in regards to organized religion. It just seemed for people who didn't want to think and what was being followed was completely illogical.

Not sure what I'd be considered though. I believe in God and obviously if there's such a high following of Jesus (along with written records) he must have existed also. There are some good moral teachings with it but most of it seems like hocus pocus bullshit. I need to read the Jefferson Bible because I heard it actually takes out the hocus pocus bullshit and gets the basis of the moral teachings of the Bible.


----------

